# Itunes keeps asking to update



## Tristar504 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello all and a happy new year


its seems as though iTunes 12.0.1 keeps showing up as though there's an update. I perform the update, but continues to appear. 

thoughts?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Manually download the update from Apple and it will stop asking to update: Apple - iTunes - Download iTunes Now

iTunes 12.0.1 Update Loop | It's Me, Tommy!


----------



## Tristar504 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks that worked.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

We're glad you got it sorted. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

